# Welches Board ist alternative zu ASUS A7N8X Deluxe / Erfahrung mit ATI 9600XT



## Nightcrawler (17. November 2003)

Hallo Boarduser,

so möchte jetzt mein Rechner etwas updaten, habe alle Teile gefunden die ich wollte nur habe ich ein paar Entscheidungsschwierigkeiten beim Mainboard und Grafikkarte.

So wollte mir zuerst das ASUS A7N8X Deluxe kaufen leider schlägt mir der Preis ein etwas tiefes Loch in die Kasse weil ich mir am Anfang für die falsche Grafikkarte entschieden habe.
Ich habe als Alternative das Abit NF7-S , Abit NF7, MSI MS-6570 K7N2 Delta-ILSR und Gigabyte GA-7N400-L.

Welches ist das beste zu Vergleich zum ASUS Board? 
Meine Tendenz liegt bei den Abit Boards.

Als zweites wollte ich fragen ob schon jemand von euch Erfahrung mit der Sapphire 9600 XT 128 hat.
Weil ich noch nirgends wo irgendwelche genauen Daten zu der Karte gefunden habe.
( Das einzig dumme an der Karte ist das nur inder voll Retail packung der HalfLife Gutschein drin ist und ich habe noch keien VollRetail Packung im Handel gefunden).

Als Alternative habe mir die Sapphire 9600 Pro 128 Fireblade 2,8 ns rausgesucht ( oder reicht die normale 9600 Pro voll aus 3 - 3,3 ns Rambausteine)

Wäre sehr nett wenn Ihr mir helfen könntet.

Dank im Voraus.

Nightcrawler


----------



## Nightcrawler (18. November 2003)

Kann keiner von euch mir helfen ?!

Nightcrawler


----------

